# Poor Road Side Assistance



## cemoz101 (Aug 14, 2019)

Recently I had a flat tyre in the middle of the city in Oslo. 

This was my first time having such an issue with the model 3. I decided to ring road side assistance. 

Talking to the rep I had to tell my VIN number. She said I had a Model S, when I actually had a Model 3! I was asked what address the car was and then I had to actually spell out where I was located. I was actually quite amazed that the cars location was not made available via GPS. I spelled out the address and the rep thought I was in Denmark, when I was actually in Oslo, Norway! 

I have the 19" stock summer tyres (Hankook Ventus) and I was told this might not be available. This came to an absolute shock to me. How on earth can Tesla sell thousands of these cars in Norway, but not have its own stock tyres available for emergency purposes ? 

I was put on hold for a few minutes it was confirmed, no spare tyre or road side assistance would arrive, there was no loaner, and was told a tow service would take the car to a service center. I was first told they should arrive roughly in an hour. 

After 1 hour wait, I called again. Another rep picked up, she said I could wait up to 2 hours. Frustration started to build.

After another 30-45 minutes I got a call, this time it was from someone from Tesla in Norway. He came clean and said that the first person did not alert a Tesla Service center on time, so there actually was no one coming and that if I wanted a truck, it would be another hour or someone would come for the car the next day. He apologised and I felt bad for him, but I had to speak my mind on how poor this was. That in the middle of the city, roughly after 5pm, no one can come to change a tyre and because of one person in the chain, I was left without a car for the evening and the next day. 

If you sell a car without a spare and give the impression that there is 24/7 road side assistance, you should have the ability to swap out tyres or offer better service. I have a family and if this was in the middle of the woods, in the winter in Norway on low battery, this would have been very concerning. Yes, I have car insurance and they offered the same solution of a next day pick up, but the point here is: A) they didn't know what car I had, B) where it was C) they didn't communicate to the Tesla center D) (forgot to mention) they thought my car was leased and not owned!

If Tesla want to be a premium brand, they really have to step it up with after sales services and road side assistance. Mercedes would never leave you stranded in the middle of the city during rush hour. 

Just saying.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Tesla unfortunately depends on local companies to provide the roadside assistance, kind of like AAA in the U.S., except the AAA network is much larger and more robust. The "replacement tire service" is beyond what most roadside assistance does, though.

If you do go outside the normal reachable areas of the city a lot, you probably should get one of these at least:

https://shop.tesla.com/product/tire-repair-kit

Or if you want something more robust, there are 3rd party companies that sell a spare tire kit for the Model 3.


----------



## portable Al (Feb 2, 2021)

I had the same terrible experience , and i vowed i would never be stuck like that again. 
https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whe...Model+Y+Long+Range&autoYear=2020&autoModClar=I repared the tire that tesla wouldn't even consider repairing, and i mounted it on the $180 wheel that tesla wanted $650 for. I truly believe tesla should offer a cheap "Steel" wheel ($50)to be used as a spare. Every tesla service shop should have a "Loaner" spare tire that they could throw on your car and get you on your way. otherwise it turns into a whole day nightmare.


----------

